# XP: Black specks in poop



## mrsdocmartin (Nov 16, 2006)

DS is EBF and I've noticed in his last few poops, there has been some black specks. They almost look like pepper. Anyone know what causes this?


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

Does your child have reflux or signs of reflux? In my twins, the GI pointed the specks out to us during a visit and told us they were blood spots due to the reflux....I hadnt thought much of it before.


----------



## mrsdocmartin (Nov 16, 2006)

Hmm, I don't think he does. He's been a tad fussy lately, but nothing major. He rarely ever spits up. So, why would reflux cause blood to be in the poop, if it is in fact blood?


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

Reflux can cause bleeding in the esophagus and GI tract, and as it goes through the body it turns from red to black, thus it being black in the stool.
I know blood in the stool can also be caused from food allergies too.

In a strictly breastfed baby that isnt getting supplemented, or given any foods or meds, I dont know what else it could be....thats just what it was for us. They did a simple stool sample and tested it for blood in the twins case...took all of 5 minutes.


----------



## mpvelaz (Apr 22, 2007)

This happened a couple weeks ago when my nipple cracked and started bleeding and DS ingested some blood.


----------



## mrsdocmartin (Nov 16, 2006)

Ok, that makes sense. He hasn't had this again. Would you call the doc anyway, or would you wait to see if it happens again? DH thinks we should monitor and call if it happens again. He isn't acting like anything hurts per se.


----------

